#    webmoney

## AlekseySeo

.   ,     ,  ,      ,   .            webmoney. 
      ,    , ,    ,   . 
   (  ).    6%,  /. 
  : 
1)           webmoney     / ?        ?     6%     ?
2)       ? (    ,      ) 
3)       ,  ,   ,      webmoney  .          /,      ,    ,     ...

    .   ,    .

----------


## LegO NSK

1.      ( ),   .
    .          .

----------


## AlekseySeo

,      ,     ,   webmoney,   ,      . 
p.s.      .




> .          .


         ,       ?            ( ) ?

----------


## LegO NSK

- ?

----------


## AlekseySeo

> ( )


   webmoney,     .   ?     webmoney.   ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> .


  -    ?    ?

----------


## Brim

> -    ?    ?


  WebMoney     ,  ,      .     .  ...
, ,   - .  :Smilie:

----------


## AlekseySeo

-      ?     ?

----------


## Cooler

> 


     :      ,   .

----------


## AlekseySeo

:Smilie:  
"   webmoney"?

----------


## Brim

Cooler,            .

----------


## Cooler

> 


  "webmoney"  ?



> .


      ""?   ?

 ""   -    .   :Wink:

----------


## AlekseySeo

> ""?   ?


          ?   :Smilie: 



> "webmoney"  ?


,    .

----------


## AstroWorld

,          ,        ,   .
   ...    . WebMoney -            "  ",             -      ?

----------


## tit

> WebMoney -


  ?

----------


## Cooler

> ?


    .   :Wink: 

    - ,  ,    ,       "".  :Frown:

----------


## AstroWorld

> ?


    ,       (    ,  ""),    WM     -    " "...

----------


## Erasimov

> "   webmoney"?


      .         :

1.     (roboxcahnge),         , ..  ,       ,     5%  / !

2.       ,    ,           ,    ,  -      !   -  /      -    % .

3.            wm2cards,     ,        -      , ..   ,        /,    .      6%    .


           /   6%.

----------


## AlekseySeo

-     ,    .
  (),   http://www.guarantee.ru/   ?   ?        /   webmoney ()?

----------


## tit

,     ,   ""     .   .       ("") ,   /  ... ,  Webmoney   ,     ,  ,     .  , ,  5%         roboxchange?     ?   ?  :Wink:

----------


## AstroWorld

,    : (  WM  )
http://www.guarantee.ru/Default.aspx?tabid=173

----------


## Brim

*AstroWorld*,  ,    ,      " ".
?

----------


## BorisG

> ,    :


 .
*AstroWorld*,  ,   **  ,    .
 ,  WM   **   ,      .

----------


## AstroWorld

,      **   WebMoney   **        .

----------


## cep

!      !
       -     /    .   -  !

----------


## Cooler

> -  !


 -,  -   ,      ...      .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## cep

!  ""       !

    -             ,       ,      .




> -,  -   ,      ...      .

----------

!     . 
 -    . 
,   .

1)       .     " "    (      ).     (         ),             . 
       ,      . 
   :
) ..   -      , .. ,   ,    / -    ,      ,
)  6%   -      -  ,   / -  .       (12%).     ..,     , ..      .., ,    ,        (  -      ).   "" ,     -   .

2)  .  ,       !

3)         . !

----------


## tit

-       !           -   !   -    ...

----------


## BorisG

> )  6%   -      -  ,   / -  .


 .    .
  WM    -         ,    ( , ,    ,       )  ,   WM  ,        .
     -      WM.
           , ..      .

----------


## Cooler

> -   !


  ,   . **      -    .

  ,    6           - ,    .  :Frown: 

  ,   ,     ,       .

,  WM, -     **       ,      .

  -       26.2 :



> * 346.17.    * 
> 1.                  ()  ,    (, ) * () * ,     ()    ( ).


  ,  -   ?



> -    ...


   ,  .       ,     :



> -      2004 .        " "     (   )  27 . .

----------


## Drew85

, webmoney -   ,     - .
, ,          ?
1.    "  "?       .
2.      ?  /    .
3.     "",   ", ...."  ,   ? 
   .     .

----------


## cep

WebMoney,        /.        ,  "  ",    .

----------


## Drew85

> WebMoney,        /.        ,  "  ",    .


 /     .
       .       . ..          ,     .

----------


## cep

:-)      ? :-)    !

----------


## Drew85

> :-)      ? :-)    !


.   .         -   ,   .
   ,   ,   .

----------


## cep

,      WebMoney    .   ?      ?




> .   .         -   ,   .
>    ,   ,   .

----------


## Drew85

31   .      ,        .          .   :Smilie:

----------


## cep

> 31   .      ,        .          .


   :




> " "     (   )  27 . .


       " " ?

----------


## Drew85

/   " ".       ,       ,      .

----------

/,     ,  ,         ,    ,, ,    WMR ,   /,       .
-  ,  ,     WMR,      ,   .-   ,      -    ,   ,  .
:6%    /, -    ,   .

----------


## BorisG

> ...   ,


 .
-,          (   ). 
 -,         ,                .




> ... ,   /,        .


 . 
    ,   .             .
 .
 .      (    WM)   .         .




> ...      WMR,


      . 




> ... :6%    /,  -    ,    .


    .
 ,            . 
 ,  .  

ps: ,   ,      .       .

----------


## Drew85

,    "  "        ?       /.

----------


## cep

!         /    !  !!!

----------

> BorisG


  .



> Drew85


          ,   / .       .

----------


## BorisG

> !         /    !  !!!


  :Wow: 
...        ?

----------


## BorisG

> ...           ,    / . ...


  ...
-,  ,       .
 -,   ,   WM (    )     ()        ,      ,      .
       .
 ,  ,  ,   "",         WM           .

 , ,  , ** ,       .  :Wink:

----------

-

----------


## cep

,      . 
   -          .




> ...        ?

----------


## cep

-    ,     ?

----------

,   .
       .    .        ?    - , ..   .      ,  ?

----------


## cep

.
  ,    ? 

      100 .        ?

----------

,,      , ,      ,- , -       .      ,.

----------

> .
>   ,    ? 
> 
>       100 .        ?



???   ,     ,  !   ,    ..       ,     .  "".

 ?   ,          ))))) (  ,   ). 
      ,      !
   -    .

----------


## cep

> ..       ,     .  "".


    !     -  .




> ,      !
>    -    .


.      ,    -  -   .

----------

> !     -  .


 !




> .      ,    -  -   .


   !

,

----------

!

 :
1.   WMR   ( )
. "   ,               (. 877  ). ..,       ."
   .
2.     1  346.17          .               ()  ,    (, )  ()  .
 346.15         2  249  . ,         ,         .          - ,    ,  ,  .
,                (, )  -  .
      .  ,      16.04.2004  22-1-14/705     08.02.2005  -6-22/96@ ,      ,  ,    ,           .            .                (, ).
       ,         .   ? ,             (, ),         .
 ,     , ,  ,         (, ),    .
         05.07.2004  03-03-05/2/43.         .           .      (),     ,        .

----------


## Cooler

> ,     ?


  ,         .      ? - **   .  ,    ** .

   :    ,   /   ?   ?     **!     **!!!  :Smilie: 

    ,        -    :    ,     -   ,     ,  .

         " "?  ,         .  ,      , ,   .    ""    ,     .   ,         .

     /    (,     ?),   WM - ?           ,   -  ? ,       ?

             ,   :      ,  **    ,      "" ,    . **           . , ,   " " -    WM & Co.    .       .   .

   .     ,          WM -     ,   "-"  -.      ""   -     .

         : , ,  **      ,       ( ) - .


> !     -  .


   :  **     .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Drew85

Cooler' ( #58)   ( #57)!!!!!    .        .  -  . 
  !!!    !!!  ::nyear::

----------


## cep

!        !
    .




> !
> 
> 
>    !
> 
> ,

----------


## cep

> ,         .      ? - **   .  ,    ** .


 -   ,     ,  WebMoney -   .
               ,   .




> ,        -    :    ,     -   ,     ,  .


   , .. "  ",        ..
    ?

_ 
WM Transfer Ltd.
: No.35 New Road, P.O. Box 1708, Belize City, Belize.


   UAB DICSA BALTIC (Kraziu Str. 21, 01108, Vilnius, Lithuania),
  Giedre Surviliene. 
_




> " "?  ,         .  ,      , ,   .    ""    ,     .


 ,           -   .





> ,         .


 ?          .




> /    (,     ?),   WM - ?           ,   -  ? ,       ?


   !         -  ?




> . , ,   " " -    WM & Co.    .       .   .


        ,      ..     .

----------

,       :yes:

----------


## Cooler

> WebMoney -


  ,   ** ? -...



> "  ",        ..


  -  .44 ,    " "  ?    "  "?         ?



> ,           -   .


  .41  -  "  "?   WM -   " ",      ** :     ** :   , ,    ..    ,      -   .


> 


 Sapienti sat.  :yes: 


> ,


    :  -  .    .      ,      .

----------


## cep

,         !      ,       .





> :  -  .    .      ,      .

----------

> :
> 1.   WMR   ( )
> . "   ,               (. 877  ). ..,       ."
>    .


      .
   ..,     ,        .

       "     "   kolosov  info

----------


## eskape

> ,  ,  ,   "",         WM           .
> 
>  , ,  , ** ,       .


!  ,    WM      15%? WM, ,   "   "   .

----------

...  -  , ..      -  , ,       .
 .. ,    ,     ,  ..  ,  ,   .  -    1    ..       .   ?)    ?)
   -   - ,    -       .     ?        ?
   ,     .   ,   .        ?)) ...    -  "" -  -   ,    -  ,      .

----------


## eskape

> .. ,    ,     ,  ..  ,  ,   .  -    1    ..       .   ?)    ?)


, , .  MMORPG (, Eve Online  Conan)      ""   ,     ..
     1000  "   "  ,  "   , +15  , +7    "  400   ,   600   50        / -     ?           - ,          :Wow:  :Wow:  :Wow:

----------

> .
>    ..,     ,        .
> 
>        "     "   kolosov  info


  ......
 ...

    ?????
      ,  ???
    ""    WM 
  ,    (  ),       ,  ??
 ....
 . ,   , ..       .

p.s.     ,  1-2   ,         , ......      


     ,    .  . ,     .

----------

> !  ,    WM      15%? WM, ,   "   "   .


   ???
      .
 .  .    ,

----------

> , , .  MMORPG (, Eve Online  Conan)      ""   ,     ..
>      1000  "   "  ,  "   , +15  , +7    "  400   ,   600   50        / -     ?           - ,


   ?

  :

  ,     ( , "   , +15  , +7    " ..)
 ,

----------

> "     "   kolosov  info


       ,  .....

   (  ),         ,       WM    . ???

 , !

----------


## eskape

> ,     ( , "   , +15  , +7    " ..)


     ,   .        10   .   ,  .

----------

- ,   .
,  ..      ..  ..          1000 .        ,   .
  -     ..         .
 ...  ...   ,     15 ..            . , , .. ..
  ,               .  .         ..        .

----------


## eskape

> ,               .  .         ..        .


,      .      "   " -       " "        .

----------

> ,      .      "   " -       " "        .


   ,    , 100%,    -   .
  - ,     ,    -   ,   . , ,  .
  -   ,              -     ,  .
   " "  ,         ,        -  ...         ,   - ,   ..        (    ,   )..    ..   ..     .. ?

----------


## eskape

> ..   ..     .. ?


  ?        ,    ,   "  "?
   -     "  " ,   -  "  ".

 ,     -  " " -     - http://www.megastock.ru/Resources.aspx?gid=53     ,  WM  .

----------


## cep

-        ,    ,    .




> ......
>     ""    WM 
>   ,    (  ),  
> p.s.     ,  1-2   ,         , ......

----------

> ?        ,    ,   "  "?
>    -     "  " ,   -  "  ".
> 
>  ,     -  " " -     - ....     ,  WM  .


, ,    .      -  -  ,        ,      - -.      ""  , -  ,    " ",  ,     ,     -    ,  ..  ...    .
           "",    .  , ,  ,   " "   .  ,  ,   ,        ,   ..    ?

, , .   ,    --        :      ,     ,   ,        ,          .     ,        .         ,      .

----------

- . ,    ., e-gold, moneybookers      - ,    .   ,  "   ", " Wester Union"  "  Visa".        -   ,    "  ",   ,    .

----------

> - . ,    ., e-gold, moneybookers      - ,    .   ,  "   ", " Wester Union"  "  Visa".        -   ,    "  ",   ,    .


  -  ,  ,    ,  .  ,     .
  "  " ...   ..     - "",              " ", ?

----------

> -  ,  ,    ,  .  ,


         -       ?            .

----------

> -       ?            .


   )
       , ..   ,    .
 "" (  , , , ,  24     ),   -  " ",     ""    "",     .
     ( ),    -   ,  -   ,       ...     ...     ,    . ..   ,   ,      , , ,  ..  ..  ,    ,    ,    ,  -... -   , ..     :Wink:

----------

> "  ",   ,    .


  .
 ,  ,              "      "? 

,          
,           ,   
,

----------


## eskape

-,    "  ".
-,  WM   ,     - ,              .
  -,   -       ,    - ...

----------

> -,    "  ".
> -,  WM   ,     - ,              .
>   -,   -       ,    - ...


 :Smilie: 
, ,   ,     ...
      ,  - ,    .      -   /,    . . .     ,  ?  :Wink:    , .. .. ..)
       ,  ,     ..     -   ,       ,    ..    .

----------


## tit

> ,   :      ,      ,      "" ,    .            .


!        -   - *""!*.  ! ,  Cooler'   58, ,   ,  -    . 


> ,  .       ,     :
> 
> :
>      -      2004 .        " "     (   )  27 . .  
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------


  ,  ,      .     ( !) ,    " !"  " !". .            (,  ,    :Frown: ),        "" .   ,  "",     , ,  ,    .         ...    (6  ,     ),           .  ,     -  ,     !

----------


## tit

> Sapienti sat.


    "",  "",  !     !

----------


## AlekseySeo

,        ( ( 6%):
1.    webmoney   /      (     ,      wmr.  2      )
2.       .
3. wmr -     15%     . ,         ,     -      .     wmr      . 
     3 .     wmr   ?           *6%*?

----------


## BorisG

> ,


 .
    .       .




> wmr   ?


  ,  , wmr ** .
        .   ,  .  :Mad:   :Razz:

----------


## AlekseySeo

,    - .
  ?      ,   .    .
    ?      ?
    , .  ,

----------


## AlekseySeo

-      webmoney     ,       .?    ,   ,       ()

----------


## tit

,       ...   " "     .

----------


## AviaNavigator

> .
> 
>   ,  .


BorisG,    ,      ,       .        -     6%    ?   ( ,  ,     .).
       ,      .

----------


## SergeiP

*AviaNavigator*,     "  ",            .

BorisG       ,         ** .

----------


## Larky

> ,       ()


     ,      -   ...   -       ...

----------


## SergeiP

> -      webmoney     ,       .?


-,      .




> ,   ,       ()


  :Smilie: 

  ,   webmoney .     - "     ."  :Smilie:

----------


## SergeiP

> ,      -   ...   -       ...


     -     .

----------


## Larky

?

----------


## SergeiP

> ?


,  ,       ,     .

          .

----------


## Larky

,    WM   ?            ...  :Smilie:

----------


## BorisG

> ,  ,       ,     .


    ?
    . 
*Larky*  :Wink: 




> .


  . 
..     ,   **      WM.  :Wink:

----------


## SergeiP

> ,    WM   ?            ...


...         .      ,      WM    :Smilie:  

   ,     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Larky

> ,     ?


      ...  :Smilie:

----------


## AlekseySeo

/     .

----------


## UserX

:    ,    .  ,   .

----------


## cep

!  :Big Grin: 
     ! ;-)




> /     .

----------


## cep

.  .     " ":-)

_....
  WebMoney?
...
WebMoney   ,              WebMoney (WM). 
           WM Keeper,     Web  .
      ( ),    ,           . 
      ,         ,     WMR,        R.

WMR     (    )  ,   ,   ,      ( л ( )),    .
          . ,     ,               (. 877  ). ..,       ,  ,        ,      .  ,      ,    . 
...

  ,    //   .
   ()      ,           .      (). 
       .         .
...

      :
1. / (/  / )      
2.        //   
3.  //            .
...

     ,  ,             ,   , ..  . 1 . 39     (, )       (    ,   )    ,        ,       .
   . 3 . 38      ,     .   . 2     ,             . 
  . . 128  143         .  ,           ,    .

...
   ,   WebMoney Transfer       - //    ,    , ..          - //     ,              .
...

4.       

         .                  , ..              .
     .     , ..    :  , , , ,    ,     , , ,      ,                (. 143  ),   ,              .

 ,      , ..     .     58   ,        19/02              .  :     (, ,    ..).
    ,    ,  .2     31.10.94 N 142 ( .   16.07.96 N 62),    ,         (),  ,  :  ,   (),   -     ().          , ..      .
...
_
    :

_ ,           ,    .
  ,          58   (, 58-5)_

----------


## scootvl

,        WM...        .        ( ),           .

 ?

----------


## cep

?  ?          ?

----------


## scootvl

> ?  ?          ?


,   ,       ,       .

 2008       WMR        48000 .  ,     ,  13 %  .        6 %

----------


## cep

...        ? ?     ?   .

  WMZ  ,       .  Webmoney     .

----------


## scootvl

> ...        ? ?     ?   .
> 
>   WMZ  ,       .  Webmoney     .


   .            (  ),        ?

----------


## cep

, ..    -       ? 
       ,         -      .

     /      ! 
       -          ?       -  . 
/ .     -     .

 ,    -    assist    ,        .

----------


## scootvl

> , ..    -       ? 
>        ,         -      .
> 
>      /      ! 
>        -          ?       -  . 
> / .     -     .
> 
>  ,    -    assist    ,        .


  ,    -        ,   .     ,

----------


## UserX

,     ?      .     .

----------


## scootvl

> ,     ?      .     .


,        ,  ...

   ,    .   , ,  28-30          48000   (     ).          .   ,   - .   -       ,    ...

 ,      ?      -      200-300 %...     ...

----------


## .

> ,   - .   -       ,    ...


       ,

----------


## AviaNavigator

> ,        ,  ...


    ,      ""         FAQ    (   wm).    ,         .

----------


## scootvl

> ,      ""         FAQ    (   wm).    ,         .


 ,      ...      ...     .     ,       ,    ,     ...

   ,             -   -     - ,    +     ...

----------


## gustavjung

.

1.  **    (, ) -    
2.               6% **  ( ,     ,          ,    ??)
3.      * ,   * ,   ,     ,      

   ?

----------


## BorisG

> ?


  .

----------


## cep

> 2.               6% **  ( ,     ,          ,    ??)


    /  .      - .

----------


## gustavjung

,   :

1.  **    (, )
2.   6% **  ,         

  ?)

 ,          ?

----------


## cep

> ,   :
> 
> 1.  **    (, )


 -  .




> 2.   6% **  ,         
> 
>   ?)


 :-)




> ,          ?


   /  .

----------


## gustavjung

,     ,         /  ?      ?

    ?

----------


## cep

> ,     ,         /  ?      ?


  .   .

P.S.     -     ,    .

----------


## gustavjung

,     )  ,   ,    -,         6%            ?

  .        ,  30000  ,      .

----------


## cep

!       !   ,      1      .

       -       .    .

----------


## UserX

"    ",      .

----------


## SEO

,           ,    :
     ,    SEO  ,   -  WebMoney, WM   /     3-,    ,      ,   "    ".
    13%     / .
  ,     ,  "      ?",     ,    13% ????????

----------


## cep

,      600000 .  .

----------

200   . 171  ?

----------


## SEO

> ,      600000 .  .


  ,   SEO   ,  .   ,  ,   ,  13%  3-.
   3-     ?       6001,    ,      600000  .   webmoney             .
      ..

----------


## cep

,      .

----------


## SEO

> ,      .


    2008     WM  /   100,    ?  .

----------


## gustavjung

-6          ?   ?

----------


## gustavjung

?  -6         ,  **   ?     - ?

----------

/

----------

,     ....
            ???         ?     ?        ????

----------


## Larky

,     ...    ,          ...

----------

